# Which laptop brand is better for gaming, Toshiba, HP, or DELL?



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm planning on buying a gaming laptop, and I've been saving money for more than 2 years to buy it, so you can imagine how much It's important for me to know which laptop to buy, cause I'd be very upset to find out my laptop doesn't play games well and that 2 years of saving money were all for nothing just because I made a bad decision at the last moment.

Please just answer the question if you really know what you're talking about, I tried a different forum before, and instead of answers all I got was rants about how laptops are not meant for gaming and that I should buy a desktop computer, and if I search the web with google I find that everyone just gives their own opinion about which laptop is the best based on their experience(as in "I have this _____ laptop and it works great, you should get it!").


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would recommend Dell or ASUS because IMO they make the best laptops. Dell makes outstanding and long lasting laptops. There great for gaming when you need to play on High settings but in return act as a Home laptop for internet browsing. ASUS is about being small, light, strong and super fast. Their laptops are a little bit more expencive then others but worth it.

If you look around this forum and ask other Hardware Tech a lot of them will advice to stay away from HP. Why? Well they tend to fall part and break. There not very good gaming computers and only good for light home use. They also come with a ton of bloatware.

What is your budget and I can post back with two laptops that I would recommend.


----------



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

$1300-$1400, that's what I can spend
And what about Toshiba? The Qosmio Gaming laptop sounds superb


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Qosmio is crap compared to Alienware or Asus G series, in my opinion..


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Here are the two I would recommend for you:

The Dell XPS 17+ 3D
The Dell Online Store: Build Your System

or

ASUS G73SW

Asus - G53SW-XA1 15.6" LED Notebook - Intel Core i7 i7-2630QM 2 GHz - Black - G53SW-XA1 

Specs: ASUS - Notebooks- ASUS G73SW


----------



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

I hope you're not just giving your own personal opinions without really looking at any studies or statistics, cause I'll be buying my laptop based on the advice given in this thread.
I just have to add that the ASUS looks terrible, the video card will be extremely throttled by the low 2.0 GHz CPU speed, so the laptop won't even come near to be able to use it's 1.5 GB graphics card to the max. I already have an old laptop with a 512 MB ATI graphics unit, and with a 2.2 GHz dual core CPU, and I must say that the low CPU speed has constantly affected gameplay, and now you expect me to buy a laptop with an even lower CPU speed?
That's the problem with people, they think that for gaming everything revolves around the graphics card, and that the rest is unimportant. 2.0 GHz does not even meet the minimum requirement of modern games.


----------



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

Learn2day said:


> Qosmio is crap compared to Alienware or Asus G series, in my opinion..


Most people just think Alienware is better cause it has shiny lights.


----------



## Alvarion (Jun 30, 2011)

BTW that Dell build Masterchief gave you is pretty good. The CPU is a quadcore hyperthreaded 2.4GHZ with turbo mode. It seems all good to me


----------



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

There are no games that use 4 cores. Most games use either 1 or 2 cores. So as far as the game is concerned, it only sees one 2.4GHz CPU core while it's demanding 3GHz to run properly. I'd rather get a dual core 3GHz CPU than one a those expensive futuristic cutting edge 8 core 2Ghz CPUs that are worthless when it comes to gaming.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

lol. I think for gaming the most important is a graphics card, not how many cores you have, but might just be the shinny lights blind sighting me (even if i preffer Asus G-Series casing and cooling system by a a mile away)..


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

OBM-man said:


> Most people just think Alienware is better cause it has shiny lights.


When you buy an Alienware your buying the name. For example if you buy the top Alienware vs the top Dell XPS, the XPS is $200 cheaper.

If you didn't like those teo laptops then you could look at this other ASUS:
ASUS - Notebooks- ASUS G74SX

Same processor but don't forget that you'll be able to TurboBoost it to 2.9GHz.

What is your current computer now? 

The reason I don't choose the Qosmio is because they only have two different types. A 15in screen and a 17in.

Toshiba Qosmio® Laptop Computers | us.toshiba.com


----------



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> When you buy an Alienware your buying the name. For example if you buy the top Alienware vs the top Dell XPS, the XPS is $200 cheaper.
> 
> If you didn't like those teo laptops then you could look at this other ASUS:
> ASUS - Notebooks- ASUS G74SX
> ...


You still don't get it, you're just looking at the graphics card and ignoring everything else. What use is a ridiculously huge 3GB graphics card if it will be severely throttled by the a CPU? 
And My current Laptop has a 2.2Ghz dual core CPU and a 512 MB ATI GPU, and the slow CPU(which can reach 3.1 GHz at turboboost) is still too slow to play games like CoD Black Ops.

Maybe the Qosmio only has 2 different types cause they're so good that they don't need to make any others?


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

So you made your choice. Congrats. Please close thread.


----------



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

Pretty much Laptop=Limited gaming capability. They are just not meant for it.
Dell/Alienware==same thing, both crap
Asus...don't know, have an Asus desktop, never used their laptops

Toshiba...LOVE their laptops but still don't know how good they are for gaming...
the main problem is that most laptops have integrated graphics cards which just can't handle gaming needs. 


Don't know if this really helps, I've never used a laptop for gaming, probably never will.


----------



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

Learn2day said:


> So you made your choice. Congrats. Please close thread.


No I haven't. I'm still waiting for advice from someone who really knows stuff about laptops, perhaps a laptop repair guy who's seen all of their capabilities; all I got up till now is random people giving me their _*OWN*_ opinions based on their gaming experience with their _*OWN*_ laptop.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

If you would relax your attitude and quit insulting folks who are trying to answer you, I would bet you might well attract the comments you are looking for. No one wants to give of their free time to someone who doesn't respect opposing views.
You have heard that laptops are generally not suggested for gaming because most of them have onboard video and whether you wish to agree or not, I would doubt anyone here is going to jump into this thread to receive your abuse when your opinion is off the mainstream. 
The issue isn't brand name its which laptops have video card options where you can upgrade the video card so why not just search for those and go from there.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

OBM-man said:


> No I haven't. I'm still waiting for advice from someone who really knows stuff about laptops, perhaps a laptop repair guy who's seen all of their capabilities; all I got up till now is random people giving me their _*OWN*_ opinions based on their gaming experience with their _*OWN*_ laptop.


Just so you know I have owned Dell's, Toshiba's and HP's. I have also used many others. What I have given you are laptops that I would buy and recommend to people.

A 2.9 GHz should handle a 3GB Graphics card. If you wish to wait for others to suggest laptops then you may.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

OBM-man said:


> No I haven't. I'm still waiting for advice from someone who really knows stuff about laptops, perhaps a laptop repair guy who's seen all of their capabilities; all I got up till now is random people giving me their _*OWN*_ opinions based on their gaming experience with their _*OWN*_ laptop.


You're obviously losing the users support, and you just lost me on sheer arrogance. I repair and recover laptops for a living, hardware and fried boards are my bread and butter, and if I like others recommend G-series and DELL/Alienware is because of added cooling capabilities. And I own 2 Samsungs, so we're clear. Plus, if I had time for gaming (waste of life), probably wasn't here supporting even you.

Do has you wish, you're not listening to anyone anyway.


----------



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

Just a noteownloaded WoW...the only game I play online onto my wifes Toshiba Satellite A505. Which has an I5 processor, and built in grapichs card. I can play on recommended settings and run 15-30fps, depending on the area I am in, and how congested it is. I lowered the settings to minimum, something I don't mind doing on WoW, and could run 30fps in Goldshire Inn on MoonGuard server, which is probably the highest population server and the Inn is always packed with people. 
Going to get a Toshiba with an I7 soon and see how well it does...I love Toshibas

IF you go dell, I'd say get an XPS but definately NOT an Alienware. Alienware USED to be good, now they're overpriced..


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I think Alienware died when Dell purchased it frankly. Toshibas used to be the very best and they still are good, especially perhpas best sound in laptops with harmon Karden speakers onboard. I just am not happy with Dell any more, they are not the same as a few years ago.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I suggest that you look for the laptop of your choice in your country. Any recommend here may not be available in yours.

Repair folks do not judgement calls on there capabilities on PC's, they fix what is wrong. Suggest you look for a builder and give them your requirements. Again best to look in your own country.

BG


----------



## matt_obrien (Apr 3, 2012)

Just a quick question though, it's related to the thread. Is MSI laptops fine for gaming?

Here's the laptop specs:

GT683DX-840US
•	Intel® Core™ i7-2670QM Processor
•	Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium 64bit
•	15.6" Full HD Anti-reflective Display (16:9; 1920 x 1080)
•	NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 570M discrete graphics (DDR5 1.5GB VRAM)
•	Accelerated performance with MSI TDE Technology
•	MSI Cooler Boost Technology
•	Dynaudio Premium Sound Speakers
•	THX TruStudio PRO™ provides excellent surround sound effect
•	750GB hard drive
•	12GB DDR3 system memory
•	USB 3.0 for high speed data transfer
•	HDMI 1.4 (High-Definition Multimedia Interface) output
•	Built-in 720p HD webcam
•	802.11 b/g/ n Wireless LAN with Bluetooth

I know the specs are too high, but in speaking of laptops, i see msi is not that known. Just wanted to ask the experts here.

Thanks!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

The quality of them is excellent but as for gaming since I don't do any I can't tell you that, someone else will.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

MSI is very much know within the internal experts circle. It's not very much know to general public because they're like Clevo, they sell to other brands that re-brand the laptops. But even in general public they're known for they're desktop motherboards in example..

I love MSI specially for they're support forum (go check it out), they help/support in almost everything, I remember a few years ago I wanted to my splash screen image in BIOS, and they've help me customizing it! How cool was that? From a *official* support forum, i'd say pretty cool..
Laptop specs seem great, and personally it's a brand I'd trust.

Happy shopping.


----------



## matt_obrien (Apr 3, 2012)

Learn2day said:


> MSI is very much know within the internal experts circle. It's not very much know to general public because they're like Clevo, they sell to other brands that re-brand the laptops. But even in general public they're known for they're desktop motherboards in example..
> 
> I love MSI specially for they're support forum (go check it out), they help/support in almost everything, I remember a few years ago I wanted to my splash screen image in BIOS, and they've help me customizing it! How cool was that? From a *official* support forum, i'd say pretty cool..
> Laptop specs seem great, and personally it's a brand I'd trust.
> ...


Thank you so much! i really appreciate your help and reply. Gonna check them out and see everything.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

matt_obrien said:


> Thank you so much! i really appreciate your help and reply. Gonna check them out and see everything.


Glad to help! :wink:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Rich-M said:


> I think Alienware died when Dell purchased it frankly. Toshibas used to be the very best and they still are good, especially perhpas best sound in laptops with harmon Karden speakers onboard. I just am not happy with Dell any more, they are not the same as a few years ago.


This + 1

But then again I would never buy a laptop for gaming.

There is a reason consoles liek the ps3 and xbox 360 fail because they are compact and get hot very quickly. This is the same for laptops.

Unless cooling mats are used and such other devices they will also get hot and have problems plus the fact they will never be as good desktops for gaming unless optical motherboards, cpu's and other components are used and if such things ever come about it wont be a cheap experience.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

> But then again I would never buy a laptop for gaming.


Amen!!!!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Same vote get better everything from a desktop with gaming


----------



## SAF99 (May 23, 2013)

May I ask in the year 2013 what is the best laptop in the market that I can buy, I want it to be able to handle any games out there and at the same time do my job. My budget is fix at 1400 - 1500 dollar. Do you have any recommendation, could you give the best 2 recommendation you think. Thank you.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

If your determined it has to be a laptop look at the Asus range or the Samsung 7 series


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Asus G75, period! I think everyone else will say the same.
I've said this many times and will say it again, best portable gaming rig is a tablet or a PSP. Laptops, good as they are, they're simply not good for handling heat.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Please do not bump a thread from 2012. Create a new thread if you need support.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

My fault MC I should have split to a thread of it's own.


----------

